# Bridging camera



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

Well I'm in the market for a new camera instead of borrowing a family members point & shoot after my old Fuji which must be about 8 years old doesn't cut the mustard anymore.

Wouldn't mind learning how to use the camera properly and have the ability to be able to edit images afterwards when I put them onto my laptop, so was looking at a few bridging cameras, as I'm pretty sure a DSLR is not for me, but the better rates of digital & optical zoom appeal to me.

The sort of pics I usually end up taking is of static images of cars, at shows and photoshoots, but do fancy being able to take my camera to the local rally stages and get some good pics, along with meetings at the BTCC which varies from static objects in the pitlane, to attempting to shoot the cars in action.

Obviously I'm aware that they won't be brilliant shots due to the distance you are to the track but the shots on the old point and shoot look like blue, red, or white dots in my previous pics.

I have a budget of around £200 at the moment, but could raise upto £250 for the right camera, found a few but just need an opinion and guidance from some chaps (& chappettes) who know what would suit my needs or not. Tend to get the feeling when trying anything out in the stores that the sales person just tries to sell you the most expensive item, and that they do not understand my requirements for use.

I was originally looking at a Fuji Finepix S2800HD, but seen a few tasty shots on here from someone using a Fuji Finepix HS10, and also noticed a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ45 on the same site, as just to confuse me even more.

http://www.camerabox.co.uk/product.asp?ProductName=Fuji-Finepix-S2800-HD&ProductID=16809

http://www.camerabox.co.uk/product.asp?ProductID=15137

http://www.camerabox.co.uk/product.asp?ProductName=Panasonic-Lumix-DMC-FZ45-Black&ProductID=16580

So any help would be appreciated :thumb:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you, and I have narrowed it down to the exact same models. lol

A friend of mine bought an Olympus dz800up. a good camera but the lack of a evf put me off.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I bought a Sony HX5 before Christmas. It's a great camera don't get me wrong, I just wish I had gone for the Sony NEX5 instead.

It was £350 on BestBuy not so long ago.


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

I think I'm swaying more towards the HS10, but umming & ahhing over the Panasonic too, I always get confused when buying anything technology related, but I'm sure it would be more than capable than what I want, had a play with a few DSLR's but will probably end up sticking it in a cupboard if I can't get along with one, this is more for a bit of fun that needing a professional camera.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I recently bought the panasonic. I needed a camera that i needed no skill whatsoever to take good shots for the showroom etc, and although i cant compare it to anything it does the job beautifully.

Some shots i took with it at a recent get together, last page :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=196185&page=6


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

avoid camerabox, their reputation is patchy at best. You seem to have the main contenders down already - did you already try handling them? That would be a logical next step, along with stuff like batteries (if you want AAs, li-ions could well be a deal-breaker...).

Bret


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I was told from a very reliable source if buying a non dslr stick to lumix and buy the best you can afford.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought the lumix FZ45 about 3 weeks ago, had pretty much the same selection as you. So far I can't fault it, you can either leave it in full auto and it will select the best settings for your shot or have it in manual and play away. The live view option is a help as you can see what you are altering does to the shot. It has a huge array of features that i am just starting to play around with, battery life so far has been brilliant and the zoom is very impressive. At 14mpg it is 24x but if you lower the mpg the zoom increases, at 10mpg it is 32x. The manual is huge so have opted for the play and see option!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bought an FZ10 many moons ago, had to import as Panny UK couldn't confirm it was going to be brought in officially - cracking camera, and would still have it if a supposed friend hadn't lost it!
Got a used FZ50 last summer for £170, and it's a proper beast, even though it's a few years old now - don't think Panasonic have bettered it in the FZ line up, probably as it'd hurt the 4/3rds range.

If you head over to DPReview, you'll find reviews of cameras of interest, and users in the forum with pics from theirs, which'll give you an idea of what's achievable.


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

After being in much the same situation as the OP, I ended up with the HS10. I have to say it's great and i'm still learning. Loads of different options. Although the zoom does tend to limit the aperture that you can use.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

FZ38, FZ45 or stick with a TZ10?

It's all so confusing!

Is the 45 the upgrade from the 38?


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, the main difference i beleive is the zoom up form 18x to 24x.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hmm at that could be worth the extra, do I want a bulky camera though?

Obviously where the 10 comes in!


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

The main reason i went for the 45 was the batteries and zoom, isn't the 10 AA batteries?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ah that's definitely out if true! I don't do batteries, perish the thought! 

Any rough pricing on the 45?


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Amazon was around £250 when i got it. No card or bag though, although there were some packages on there. look on camerapricebuster.com, they often show competetors deals too.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for your help mate, any more info on it? Tips ect..

Pictures?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

What are opinions on the HS10's manual zoom? I was almost all set on this until I went and held one, plus viewed some online videos and the conclusion was the manual zoom was difficult to modulate into a smooth action, and it seemed rather jerky as opposed to a smoothly damped action?


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

I own the HS10 the manual zoom is great for saving battery life. And it fine for taking pictures etc. But yes when shooting a Video it does make it quite hard to maintain a smooth motion. I like the Manual focus it's got and the buttons down the left side for quick chang of settings. Also the tilting LCD screen is great too. Handy for low down or high up shots.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looks like I could pick up a used FZ38 for a decent price so I think i'll go for that.

I actually have a Samsung compact if the need arises so maybe no point in going for the TZ10.


----------

